# Program Information Runs out....



## mpearl (Jan 4, 2003)

The primary drive on my TiVo crashed. I replaced the drive, using a VERY OLD backup. After a few weeks, it hadn't upgraded the software version, and program information ran out. So, I erased and cleared everything. After a couple weeks, program info again ran out and no upgrade occurred. So, I backed up another TiVo I have with current software, and rebuilt the bad one with that software. As soon as I booted I cleared and deleted everything and set it up.

Now, a week or so later, the TiVo has run out of program information. In Network Setup, it shows that the last download was successful. I did another manual one, yet still, program information has run out. What do I need to do to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## ti_vorevolution (Feb 26, 2007)

If your connections are successful, which it sounds like they are, but you still receive a Program Info Is Running Low message, your cable or satellite provider may have removed the lineup that you selected when you set up your TiVo. To begin receiving program guide data again, you'lll need to repeat a portion of Guided Setup to select a current lineup offered by your cable or satellite provider. 

# From TiVo Central, select Messages & Settings; then Settings; then Channel; and then Channel List.
# On the Channel List screen, press the INFO or ENTER button (as indicated on the bottom of the screen). You will be taken to the Change Channel Lineups screen.
# Press THUMBS DOWN there times and the ENTER key to proceed with this portion of Guided Setup.
# Follow the instructions on the screens to select your correct lineup.

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## mpearl (Jan 4, 2003)

I did clear and erase everything. When I did that, TiVo forced me through the guided set up again. The downloads are successful, but NONE of the program information makes it to the program guide. All channels now read To be Announced, even though tivo transfers are successfully completing every night. Any other ideas?

thanks!

Mike


----------

